# TB500 Log for tendon condition in hands/forearms/feet



## EL VASCULO (Mar 14, 2014)

Had a problem with grip, dexterity and general strength in extremities for about three years now (coupled with generally shit knees, hip joints feel creaky and bad ankle joints). Have been to orthopedics, neurophysiology, rheumatology, ect and no problems in these areas at all. Doc diagnosed tendonitis before any referal to various hospital departments three years ago. Took 3 years off from lifting weights and 17 months off work and still nothing...just getting worse. They tried me on naproxen (nsaid) which worked for a while and I thought finally it was all over and now, steadily, the symptoms are creeping back... I've had enough.

I'm gonna run thymosin beta 4 at 2mg twice weekly (4mg week) for 6 weeks and then the recommended maintenance dosing for three months and then stop to watch for symptoms to see if I need to continue with the treatment or if it's worth the bother at all. My order was shipped today by the supplier so I'll keep this as updated as possible. Hopefully help someone in a similar situation maybe.

Any tips/help/advice from members who've used this would be more than welcome.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Mar 15, 2014)

Everything that I have read has you load up for the first two weeks then 2mg per week for a total of 6 weeks and most tendon issues have been resolved.  I am on my second week now and I have been logging it on the side.  I will post up my results when I am done.  

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## EL VASCULO (Mar 16, 2014)

How much you frontload with?


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Mar 16, 2014)

4mg per week.  2mg Saturday and 2mg Tuesday for the first 2 weeks.  Then plan to do 2mg Saturday for an additional 4 weeks or until better.


----------



## BadGas (Mar 16, 2014)

Will be watching. Heard this stuff has helped out people's arthritis even.


----------



## Linuxian (Mar 19, 2014)

Very interested in how this works out for you. I've read some on using therapeutic dosing of HGH or, more specifically, IGF-1 to work with tendon issues. I say therapeutic because they were talking about 2IU ED, and not shooting 10+ IU ED of HGH but I've never heard about using this.  Hence the interest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL VASCULO (Mar 23, 2014)

Turned up friday. Pinned in left lateral delt, i/m with 3/4" 25g through 1ml slin pin.  Re-con'd a 2mg vial with 1ml bac water for instant use. Will do again Tuesday.


----------



## BadGas (Mar 23, 2014)

Just checking in. It appears you're "Off and running". Good luck brother.


----------



## Linuxian (Mar 23, 2014)

Awesome!  Keep us posted on changes and progress. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 23, 2014)

I would recommend dosing it at 8-10mg per week for 4 weeks... Then drop to 8-10mg per month split in to bi-monthly injections.


----------



## EL VASCULO (Mar 25, 2014)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I would recommend dosing it at 8-10mg per week for 4 weeks... Then drop to 8-10mg per month split in to bi-monthly injections.



Have you used it at these dosages personally? It seems a bit more adequate seein as though hgh, igf-1 and other peps are dosed ed/eod. Has it helped with any injuries you've had?


----------



## Swfl (Mar 25, 2014)

essubscribed keep us posted


----------



## EL VASCULO (Mar 26, 2014)

Pinned again yesterday (Tuesday). Same process but right shoulder. I'm gonna continue the same dosing regime for now. If it don't work then I'll more than likely try the schedule that Pittsburgh suggested. Still got big pain/stiffness in hands, feet and forearm tendons as well as my usual ailments of bad knees and elbows (well put medical terminology).


----------



## EL VASCULO (Mar 29, 2014)

Once more yesterday (fri), same process, same pattern. Have definitely got out of bed quicker last couple of days...placebo?; who knows? Hopefully by about week three to four I've heard.


----------



## EL VASCULO (Apr 14, 2014)

Right, so I was pinning this stuff twice a week and realising the morning stiffness and pain was only being relieved for about 36hrs or so. People generally use igf/gh on an ed/eod schedule so I recon'd my weekly dose divided by seven days worth of bac and have been shooting it daily with better effect. No miracles as yet but definitely less pain, stiffness (hence more dexterity) and good pumps.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 14, 2014)

Do whatever works for you.  

I have been getting good results pinning once a week now.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 15, 2014)

I will be following


----------



## EL VASCULO (Apr 17, 2014)

Do you know what? I don't want to say it in case it all goes wrong but the pain I get in the morning in my hands/feet is easing off. As to the permanence of the effect... time will tell. I've lived with this so for over 3 years so right now I'm just happy and only hope that this gets better. I feel a good pump almost instantaneously after administering this as another effect worth mentioning. I'm not resting from lifting throughout this either. Back workouts still hurt grip and hands but it is getting better. Opening jars is getting easier.

Will keep posting up progress


----------



## Linuxian (Apr 17, 2014)

Great to hear!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 17, 2014)

EL VASCULO said:


> Do you know what? I don't want to say it in case it all goes wrong but the pain I get in the morning in my hands/feet is easing off. As to the permanence of the effect... time will tell. I've lived with this so for over 3 years so right now I'm just happy and only hope that this gets better. I feel a good pump almost instantaneously after administering this as another effect worth mentioning. I'm not resting from lifting throughout this either. Back workouts still hurt grip and hands but it is getting better. Opening jars is getting easier.
> 
> Will keep posting up progress



Great news. Hopefully it gets better and better


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 17, 2014)

Awesome results.


----------



## EL VASCULO (Apr 20, 2014)

Cheers gents!


----------



## Lost Grizzly (May 26, 2014)

How has your research been going?


----------



## whitegato777 (Dec 2, 2014)

which supplier did you use?


----------

